# Fun and Easy Christmas Nail Tutorials You Need To See



## shemoalaa80 (Dec 9, 2015)

Fun and Easy Christmas Nail Tutorials You Need To See​in the following video​


----------



## espoir (Dec 10, 2015)

Thanks for the video. I was expecting a walk through type tutorial but it was good nevertheless.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2016)

It's great video. Now the best lacquers, are hybrid lacquers. It can remain on nail even 3 weeks.


----------

